# My new Pergola (Japanese Gazebo) - Pics



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks goes out to Dave for coming in to give me a hand on Friday, as well as my buddy Dean (carpenter friend from Powell River) and my bro, Stan.

Here's what we were working on this weekend. Did the construction part on Friday & Saturday & I installed the roof this morning (last part was done in the rain).

Cleared off all the garbage in prep.










Laying out the wood Friday morning.










First pieces up.










Lifting up the 26' 6x6 beams.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Installing the 14' rafters on Saturday.










Added extra decorative rafter pieces to improve the Look!










Side view










I'll post pics later with the roof on.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's top view of the roof (corrugated Polycarbonate).





































Lots of work but we got it up & done in just over 2 days, so very pleased.

Thanks for looking.

Anthony


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is awesome! You put it up unbelievably fast! It looks great and you're going to get a lot of use from your yard now, rain or shine.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

looks good


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol it took me 2 hours to put up my pre-built gazebo, you did well Anthony!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a nice patio, i like how its covered but will still get sun


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, Anthony. Are you having another BCA BBQ? I'd love to break in the new diggs .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, now that I have the pergola up, I'll be organizing the next BCA bbq at my place in the next month or so.

It was a lot of hard work, but we wanted to get it done in 2 days since the forecast was for rain Sunday & Monday.

Total cost (including everything) is around $1500-1600. I will be building a matching bbq Pergola next week with the same Western Red Cedar & polycarbonate roofing material. I also have to build a cover for our patio swing. Soooo many projects to get done before baby number 2 arrives beginning of July.

Fortunately, my friend Dean & I are pretty efficient so my biggest project (by far) only took 2 days construction.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

now its a pergola swing


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

It looks good.
well done.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

great job!! that looks real good!! now you can just sit back with a cold one and just enjoy it w/o getting wet!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great Anthony!!!
Congrats on getting it done on time.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, before the roof was installed Saturday night we had our first bbq to "christen" the pergola with our friends from Powell River. I bbqed my special ribs, rib-eye steak, marinaded chicken, grilled halibut and Irene piccked up some sushi & sashimi from our 2nd favourite Japanese restaurant. Even had an ice cold beer, which went down very smoothly after working in the hot sun the last two days.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a very nice project and it turned out very nice...are you ready to hear the drum corps loud and clear echo off that polycarbonate roof when it rains hard or hails? I had a similar structure on my first house and it was very noisy when it rained....looks great I love the clear plastic roof, lots of light without the UV worries!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful work Anthony! Drew and I were married under a pergola


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Looks good! It sure is nice having a covered outdoor space hey? I grew up with a deck that was fully covered with the semi transparents corrugated stuff, deck can easily sit over 20 people... I'd put it around 35 feet long by 14 deep. My deck is only about 10 by 20 and its not very big! And uncovered


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Anthony looks really good. Now you can bbq year round and not get wet


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Anthony. I'm looking foreward to the BBQ


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave,

You have a standing invitation here

Thanks for coming out & giving us a hand on Friday.

Anthony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good Anthony. Busy weekend for sure though, that's a lot of work.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks good Anthony. I'm glad the lumber worked out for you.Glad that you could do the whole thing in cedar.Now let's hope it will work out for the Canucks tonight. 


Go Canucks Go


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

profession


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks great , a job well done by all.Now all you need is a nice pond with a water fall,surrounding plants, and koi/goldies.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome, you guys did a great job!!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good!! I bet it smells great too!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I do love the smelll of cedar in the backyard. 

Picked up 2 combo fruit trees from Canadian Tire last night. 

1 has peach, plum, nectarine, and apricot.
The other has 4 varieties of cherries.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome Job! Pics look really nice. I will certainly drop by to check it out in person soon.
I miss your fishes too  Its been a busy few months for me here as our 1st baby is coming on beginning of July too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As I was advised before Felicia was born, you need to prepare for the newborn by:

1) Massive water changes on your tanks before the birth date and try to automate as much as possible cause your tanks will be neglected for the first 6 to 9 months.

2) Any big purchases must be made BEFORE baby comes or you're NOT getting it.

3) Be prepared for minimal sleep (ie. sleep deprivation) once the baby arrives.

Anthony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> As I was advised before Felicia was born, you need to prepare for the newborn by:
> 
> 1) Massive water changes on your tanks before the birth date and try to automate as much as possible cause your tanks will be neglected for the first 6 to 9 months.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above and will add:

4) When the baby arrives it will be the best thing that has happened to you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Extremely true. My best part of life is being Felicia's Daddy

I'm sure I'll feel the same way when my new daughter is born.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Extremely true. My best part of life is being Felicia's Daddy
> 
> I'm sure I'll feel the same way when my new daughter is born.


Yeah, it doesn't change once the second one arrives. It just gets better. More work for sure, but totally worth it.


----------

